# Problems



## lenii (Dec 31, 2005)

My computer won't finish uploading like 12 updates...just says...failed.

It also says I need to pay money to get 13 drivers installed...

Now I am having alot of trouble with start up. Have to turn it off and on alot of times...

Should I take it in?


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

lenii said:


> My computer won't finish uploading like 12 updates...just says...failed.
> 
> It also says I need to pay money to get 13 drivers installed...
> 
> ...


When Windows update fails it usually gives you an error code. What version of Windows are you running?

You shouldn't have to pay for drivers. Drivers are normally free for download from your computer manufacturer. What model computer are you using?

It sounds like you have malware that's trying to sell you something.


----------



## lenii (Dec 31, 2005)

my daughter is connected to it with another box. I ran my antimaleware and it found nothing wrong.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

lenii said:


> my daughter is connected to it with another box. I ran my antimaleware and it found nothing wrong.


What exactly is asking for money to get drivers? Can you post an image of the message? You can to a capture the message using MWSnap easily. Download it here:

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/22059150/MWSnap300.exe

That will help a lot.


----------



## lenii (Dec 31, 2005)

but I did go into updates and messed around alot yesterday. this morning my updates downloaded(after months of trying). I also deleted that driver icon and also out of programs. Thanks.


----------

